# Teeny tiny



## dallasashley (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes, it's super small, but hopefully the first of many, many more! Today was my first day at Sephora so although I didn't _plan_ on purchasing anything .... yeah, I'm sure you ladies know how that story goes haha. Anyway, I've been wanting to try out the OCC Lip Tars so I bought Pretty Boy and also redeemed my Sephora bday gift and one of my 100 point perks. I chose the NARS eye primer. Never tried it before but have heard great things!


----------



## bitesizedberna (Aug 7, 2013)

Their birthday gift is pretty awesome this year. The Watts Up sample was a good size and you get so much!


----------



## dallasashley (Aug 7, 2013)

Yeah I was definitely more excited about it than last year's gift. I've actually never tried the Watt's Up or the mascara, but apparently the mascara is the number one best selling mascara in the store.


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 8, 2013)

Great haul  Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## dallasashley (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## ohmissdee (Dec 19, 2013)

how is the lip tar? I've been wanting to try it too but was too scared to buy an entire thing lol


----------



## dallasashley (Dec 20, 2013)

Oh my gosh I LOVE them! I'm not as crazy about the metallic colors but the mattes are just amazing in my opinion. I know some people complain about the brush that comes with it, but personally I get way more precision with the brush than I would with a traditional lip stick.


----------



## xfarrax (Dec 23, 2013)

I bought a full size nars primer a couple days ago, so far in really impressed!!! I think it's better then mac paint pots that I was using (soft ochre )


----------



## dallasashley (Jan 1, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> I bought a full size nars primer a couple days ago, so far in really impressed!!! I think it's better then mac paint pots that I was using (soft ochre )


I agree! I had been using the painterly paint pot but haven't touched it since I got my Nars primer.


----------

